# First Photos: Audi R15s Being Unloaded at the 24 Hours of Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The website Pitlane-Vision has run the first photos of the Audi R15 in 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans trim. We now know which drivers will be in the yellow and red cars and not some subtle differences too such as the side air inlets with the Audi Sport logos shown. 
Check out many more photos after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

